
App featured by Apple, gained 50k downloads, and banned by Instagram - GBond
https://medium.com/@adammash/7-days-of-being-19797a6f689d#.7c1l714tj
======
pmlnr
People should learn not to build on or trust Facebook ( and related services )
in any case.

